# Tadpole recumbent trike.



## th62 (Dec 1, 2019)

Here's my finished trike, painted and assembled. Suspension works great, should have added that years ago.   This is the 8th trike I've built. For the technically inclined:   Weight is 19kgs wet, wheelbase 1070mm, track 780mm, camber 2 degrees, caster 2 degrees, adjustable toe in via left/right threaded link rod,  seat angle 42 degrees, Pro Ackerman and centrepoint steering, lever steering, hydraulic discs, Deore cycle parts, main chassis 32mm/35x20mm x 1.5mm mild steel tube, stick welded,  20"front wheels, 700c rear wheel, 9 speed cassette, 3 speed chain ring, shifters reversed, seat shaped from 3mm aluminium,  seat height 190mm, nine position adjustable rear suspension.


----------



## th62 (Dec 2, 2019)

L


----------

